# Early Motorcycle Photos thread



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Nov 15, 2016)

catfish said:


> View attachment 383798



Hey Catfish what year do you think that bike is?


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Hey Catfish what year do you think that bike is?




37 or 38


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 15, 2016)

Beehive tailight would have to be later


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 15, 2016)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 383789



A little history here on this bike. Three of these experimental Excelsiors (1921-22) were made. They were very fast and dangerous. In testing a guy crashed at over 100mph and died. Ignaz Schwinn (owner of Excelsior at the time) felt so bad about the death that they smashed all three of these bikes. This picture is about the only known information on this model. In the picture that is probably Ignaz Schwinn with the three racers.


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> Beehive tailight would have to be later




You are right. Beehive came out in 39.


----------



## frankster41 (Nov 15, 2016)

catfish said:


> You are right. Beehive came out in 39.



I would call that Knucklehead a 39 
1 Behive tailight
2 no tank emblems
3 snorkel air cleaner
I was just testing you. LOL!!!


----------



## catfish (Nov 15, 2016)

I just got up. 




catfish said:


> Beehive came out in 37.





frankster41 said:


> I would call that Knucklehead a 39
> 1 Behive tailight
> 2 no tank emblems
> 3 snorkel air cleaner
> I was just testing you. LOL!!!


----------



## mrg (Nov 16, 2016)

Is this for real?, 1910 chopper?


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 16, 2016)

That chopper s the bomb and got to be my favorite foto of all time. Awesome.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 16, 2016)

I smell photo shop....


----------



## filmonger (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Nov 20, 2016)

My son Avery and I with the 1913 Indian we raced for 10 years


----------



## filmonger (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## Motoguzzipaul (Nov 23, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 25, 2016)




----------



## frankster41 (Nov 25, 2016)

Some great hillclimb shots


----------



## filmonger (Dec 18, 2016)




----------



## filmonger (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 18, 2017)

I am fortunate enough to have the original negative for this pic.




.
 How many accessories are enough ?


----------



## filmonger (Feb 24, 2017)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Feb 24, 2017)

I had posted this one some years back,,and again, no riding in a group please .


----------



## filmonger (Feb 25, 2017)

Queen Elizabeth on a motorcycle


----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2017)




----------



## ivrjhnsn (Mar 4, 2017)

The motorcycle driver was John Gamache who opened Gamache's Cyclery in 1915 as a Harley dealer , out of a shed.  I knew him before he passed. He would still come to work in his early 90's. I worked for his son George who took over the business in 1952. Starting in 1984, I stayed for there for 15 years. Sadly ,George (who is still alive) closed Gamache's 1 year before the 100th anniversary.





the photo  show President Calvin Coolidge receiving votes delivered by John and a Minute Man


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2017)

1931  Henderson, KJ


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Mar 25, 2017)

_"Spitting prohibited " sign on telephone pole...
Especially near the Flying Merkle...unless you want to die!_


----------



## island schwinn (Mar 25, 2017)

my great uncles Harry and Virgil. second pic is my mom's cousin,but it's all I know.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 25, 2017)




----------



## moparrecyclers (Mar 25, 2017)

My hometown Dealer Photo 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## filmonger (Mar 28, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 29, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 7, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 9, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 10, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2017)

Picture of R W Stevens taken 2nd of Oct 1902 - Winner of Irelands first ever Motorcycle race in Ashtown Co Dublin


----------



## filmonger (Apr 24, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Apr 24, 2017)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 455946 View attachment 455947



NICE!!!!!!!


----------



## 2jakes (Apr 24, 2017)

*INDIAN *

*


*
Pancho Villa posing  with ‘HENDEE SPECIAL’ 1914
top speed: 55 mph.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 27, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Apr 30, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2017)

Early LA......


----------



## filmonger (May 4, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 5, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (May 8, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Aug 24, 2017)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2017)

Although, the photo's are not early, the motorcycle certainly is.
This 1911 Racycle showed up at the local air museums annual Bikes and Bombers meet.
It's serial number 01.
I think it's safe to say, that this is going to be the coolest thing I'll see today.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 26, 2017)




----------



## Balloonatic (Aug 27, 2017)

Saw this Sears Auto Cycle today at a Horseless Carriage club meeting... under restoration, but looking pretty complete.


----------



## birdzgarage (Aug 27, 2017)

Balloonatic said:


> Saw this Sears Auto Cycle today at a Horseless Carriage club meeting... under restoration, but looking pretty complete.
> 
> View attachment 666468
> 
> ...



Damn! That is unbelievably kool! I want one!


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 27, 2017)

It's amazing how similar that Sears is to the Schwinn built Excelsior.
I don't think Schwinn built those bikes for Sears, but who ever did, they sure didnt have enough imagination to build their own design.


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 6, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 8, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## 2jakes (Nov 11, 2017)




----------



## Rollo (Nov 11, 2017)

This bicycle ain't no good, when ya peddle it makes an awful sound and smells real bad.


----------



## 2jakes (Nov 11, 2017)

Rollo said:


> This bicycle ain't no good, when ya peddle it makes an awful sound and smells real bad.
> 
> View attachment 707061




That must be a most uncomfortable ride the
way he has positioned the saddle!


----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 14, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Nov 30, 2017)




----------



## undercover_poe (Nov 30, 2017)

1966 CT90


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 1, 2017)




----------



## filmonger (Dec 28, 2017)

Orient 1902 race.... Note the engine is a DeDion with Copper Flanges. Who do we know who has one of those - LOL. Very Cool.


----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2017)

Schwinn..


----------



## filmonger (Dec 30, 2017)




----------



## ABC Services (Dec 30, 2017)

Pictures I took at The Hartung auction in 2011


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 30, 2017)

More from Hartung


----------



## ABC Services (Dec 30, 2017)

A few more.


----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2018)




----------



## bike (Jan 12, 2018)

In the barn


----------



## thehugheseum (Jan 20, 2018)

thor motored apache racer......I might have to build this one of these days


----------



## filmonger (Feb 22, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 8, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (Mar 22, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## filmonger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 30, 2018)

Thanks for all your great threads @filmonger.  I found this a while back, i believe its 1903-1904.


----------



## stoney (May 30, 2018)

Photos I found


----------



## stoney (May 30, 2018)

Photo dated 1954


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 5, 2018)

Otis Spiker, the last living employee from AS&Co, Excelsior-Henderson.
On what looks to be a 1930 model KJ Streamline.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 20, 2018)

Ignaz Schwinn and his son Frank going for a ride.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 15, 2018)

In the spirt of the 2018 Cannonball run.
Portland, Maine to Portland, Oregon.
Go man! Go!


----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 28, 2018)




----------



## the tinker (Sep 29, 2018)

We had a neighbor lady, back in the 50's that when she was younger, she rode her motorcycle in one of these things in carnivals/ circus I have to say every boy on the block had a crush on her, not only was she beautiful [ she was about 40, I'd guess] she was the nicest lady. This photo brings back memories of her. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 1, 2018)

i hope these brings you back more memories thanks for sharing @the tinker cheers.


----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 2, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 3, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2018)

I was in a restaurant in San Juan Capistrano yesterday, and they had this picture of the old Capistrano Hillclimber competition.
So I became intrigued.































































So there you have it!
The test of Man and his machine against the forces of Mother Nature.


----------



## cyclingday (Oct 28, 2018)




----------



## anders1 (Oct 29, 2018)

Cool thread! Thanks


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Oct 31, 2018)

Orange County Speedway


----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## catfish (Oct 31, 2018)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## SKPC (Nov 16, 2018)

I found this inside a wall of my 1892 house in 1988.







Salt Lake City..1912


----------



## hoofhearted (Nov 17, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## thehugheseum (Dec 2, 2018)

frankster41 said:


> A little history here on this bike. Three of these experimental Excelsiors (1921-22) were made. They were very fast and dangerous. In testing a guy crashed at over 100mph and died. Ignaz Schwinn (owner of Excelsior at the time) felt so bad about the death that they smashed all three of these bikes. This picture is about the only known information on this model. In the picture that is probably Ignaz Schwinn with the three racers.






Frank step that’s a story that has been told amount bike guys for yrs but I don’t think that’s actually correct info


----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## frankster41 (Dec 4, 2018)

thehugheseum said:


> Frank step that’s a story that has been told amount bike guys for yrs but I don’t think that’s actually correct info



What is the correct story?


----------



## frankster41 (Dec 4, 2018)

Hillclimbing


----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 6, 2018)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Dec 17, 2018)




----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 17, 2018)

Oscar Hedstrom


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Dec 27, 2018)

https://blog.history.in.gov/indiana...ord-breaking-transcontinental-motorcycle-run/


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 3, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 13, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 23, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Miles (Jan 26, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 27, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 2, 2019)

This one is for @filmonger


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 9, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 18, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2019)

A friend of mine , who is an ex-member of the Pagan's Motorcycle Club said , in the early 60s , members rode BSAs, Triumphs and Harley Davidsons.  A new leader took over and made it mandatory and put in into  club's bylaws that members will own and  ride a Harley Davidson 900cc or greater.


----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 1, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Mar 2, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Mar 3, 2019)




----------



## Brutuskend (Mar 3, 2019)

filmonger said:


> View attachment 387586FAIL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dave K (Apr 3, 2019)

...


----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 30, 2019)




----------



## Balloontyre (May 1, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 4, 2019)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 4, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 9, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 12, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (May 12, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 16, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 22, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (May 26, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 1, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 3, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 12, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 18, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jun 28, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 12, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jul 26, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 1, 2019)




----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 1, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 1036402





i believe this is the minneapolis motorcycle team, and it looks like they are using thor motors


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 16, 2019)




----------



## bricycle (Aug 16, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 1029332



no 1906?


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 16, 2019)

bricycle said:


> no 1906?



Maybe they needed the funds that year and sold them all?  More info >> here.<<


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Aug 16, 2019)

I was talking cars with my 80 yr old uncle and he started talking about “Bobjob” motorcycles he remembered from his growing up in Ventura. Lots of history on early motorcycle modifications:
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobber_(motorcycle)#History


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2019)

Cool pic!


----------



## Miyata FL. (Aug 20, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Sep 9, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 8, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Oct 25, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 26, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Oct 27, 2019)

Sorry about the watermark, but this photo was just too cool to pass up.


I’d love to find one of these little Excelsior Lightweights someday.


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 27, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> I was talking cars with my 80 yr old uncle and he started talking about “Bobjob” motorcycles he remembered from his growing up in Ventura. Lots of history on early motorcycle modifications:
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bobber_(motorcycle)#History
> View attachment 1047904
> 
> ...



Very cool history and very cool pics. The Bob job gave birth to the chopper. Man some of them looked great. I love the look of hardtail bobbers way more than choppers. New or old they look awesome. 







Rocket Bobs Voodoo Dyna Fender – Rocket Bobs Cycle Works (This is an ~easy conversion for the street bobs)


----------



## Balloonoob (Oct 27, 2019)

Miyata FL. said:


> View attachment 1029332



Wow that is a CRAZY collection. Somebody was a SERIOUS collector. I followed your link regarding the 1906. Only 50 were made? Nuts!! "Only two original 1906 Harley-Davidson motorcycles are know to exist. One way to identify the year is by counting the case studs, 1906 Harley engines had six. "


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 1, 2019)




----------



## mrg (Nov 2, 2019)

Wow, the more I look online the more old photos & info I find of my uncle Vern and the first big bike I rode, his Matchless 500 ( down a dirt alley in Lynwood Ca. ) and also his Jawa 500, man I could do a whole thread on those memories like him growing up on Catalina Island and later racing there and as a kid I got to run around the bell helmet factory where he worked in R & D. hope I can find more pics, that side of the family moved to southern Oregon after the 65 LA riots with all the Motorcycles, trophy's & pics. Had to add a couple of vintage pics ( 20 + yrs ago ) of my 65 FL Pan


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 4, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 6, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 7, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 16, 2019)




----------



## Flat Tire (Nov 16, 2019)

My Aunt Rosa sitting on my Dads Knucklehead, 1939 I think...wish I had it but he totaled it on a curvy country road!


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Nov 22, 2019)

1940s Bike Girls: Stunning Photos of Female Motorcyclists From 1949
					

These are some badass girls! In an era when it might have been strange to see the woman in pants, their doing that while riding motorcycles! So inspiring in




					themindcircle.com


----------



## Miyata FL. (Nov 22, 2019)




----------



## dmk441 (Dec 24, 2019)

.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 28, 2019)




----------



## Sven (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 18, 2020)




----------



## mickeyc (Jan 19, 2020)

Me on my '44 Indian Chief.


----------



## barneyguey (Jan 19, 2020)

Here's a brand I never heard of. One of the companies I'm in the process of researching sold these suckers.  They were produced for 4 or 5 years because of how unsafe they were. Lot's of bad wrecks put an end to them. I think it was 1921 to 1926 they were made?


----------



## Goldenrod (Jan 19, 2020)

barnyguey said:


> Here's a brand I never heard of. One of the companies I'm in the process of researching sold these suckers.  They were produced for 4 or 5 years because of how unsafe they were. Lot's of bad wrecks put an end to them. I think it was 1921 to 1926 they were made?
> 
> View attachment 1126203
> View attachment 1126210




I saw one at  Portland. IN. meet many years ago.  It ran.


----------



## bike (Jan 19, 2020)

They were made near me in Syracuse New York and I think they were made in England too

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ner-A-Car  lotsa pix on google


----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2020)

Neracar: A Rarity From The 1920s - Ride CT & Ride New England
					

Do not ask David Perillo how much money he paid for his vintage motorcycle. He won’t say because he




					ride-ct.com


----------



## Sven (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## jimbo53 (Jan 24, 2020)

Turn of the century Humber. Founded by Brit Thomas Humber in the 1890’s, he  filed the first patents for a triangulated frame with wheels the same size. Humber was bought out by Raleigh Bicycle Mfg Ltd and produced Humber bicycles into the 50’s with a signature double tube fork.


----------



## Sven (Jan 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Jan 30, 2020)




----------



## bike (Feb 1, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 3, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 15, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 16, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2020)

1950s model, B


----------



## Sven (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 17, 2020)

The i


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2020)

2016





The BSAs and Norton 16Hs were part of the casualties  aboard the  British Navy merchant ship, the SS Thistlegorm . The ship and its cargo and crew were sunk October 6th 1941 , by two Luftwaffe Heinkel He11 ("wolf in sheeps clothing" ) medium bomders.


----------



## Sven (Feb 19, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 19, 2020)

Classy rider


----------



## Schwinn lover (Feb 20, 2020)

WW1 Bikes


----------



## Sven (Feb 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2020)

Swedish -American actress and motorcycle enthusiast, Ms Ann Margret.
Her schwinn Krate as seen in the " Original Old Photos Thread" minicks her Harley Panhead and Triumph choppers with the long girder front end and bright red paint.


----------



## Sven (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)

*Founded in 1940*



Linda Dugeau - founder of club




Dorothy "Dot" Robinson - Co-founder 




Gloria Struck - patch holder


----------



## Sven (Feb 25, 2020)

Bessie Stringfield (1911 - 1993) aka " Queen of Miami "- Definitely Hardcore . She was one of the civilian motorcycle dispatch riders for the US Army during WWII. As well she  rode "lone wolf" across the US on a knucklehead.


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2020)

This one is for you @blackcat .


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2020)

This one is for @Saving Tempest , Olivia Newton John with her 1968 Susuki T170.


----------



## Sven (Feb 26, 2020)




----------



## barneyguey (Feb 26, 2020)

Always buying badges $$$

barneyguey53@gmail.com

Buy the book "The Many Faces of Schwinn"


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Feb 28, 2020)

Georgetown, Washington DC 1920s


----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)

The Boozettes  are part the female counterpart of the Boozefighters MC.


----------



## Sven (Feb 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 3, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 4, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## charnleybob (Mar 10, 2020)

My Great uncle Hallie Ward on his Dayton.


----------



## charnleybob (Mar 10, 2020)

My Great uncle again on another motorcycle. Not sure what kind.


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)

Maureen Swift on her BSA, Wall of Death rider 1949


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)

Another Wall of Death Rider ,Cookie - Ayers - Crum on her Indian Scout. 
 1949


----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 12, 2020)

Frederick Maryland ,Market Street 1915


----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 13, 2020)

1930s British Rudge & Harley Davidson flathead with windbreaker sidecar


----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 15, 2020)




----------



## FSH (Mar 15, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1156513



I found this obscure doc that mentions the "Two Tired MC"  from 1958


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2020)

San Francisco M.C.


----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 19, 2020)

Cylce


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)

Women in the Wind.


----------



## Sven (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Schwinn lover (Mar 26, 2020)

Thanks o our great grandfather s who fought the First World War  here these 5 are heading to sign up & ready to serve


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 27, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 28, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2020)

Photo owned by Gwen Deanne


----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2020)

Early field events. Moto Ball - soccer played with motorcycles. Dang that had to hurt.


----------



## Sven (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

Next time you see a frail elderly woman today, Might wanna  think what kind crazy stuff she did  in her prime of life.


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

1920 Excelsior



Look at the guy sitting at the crest of the hill..KrAzY


----------



## Sven (Apr 3, 2020)

Interesting note. Notice the horse oil tank was removed.  Oil is in one of the split gas tanks



This was  not  the first time flying off the bike. This photo shows long exhaust pipes , the first photo super short pipes.


----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## danfitz1 (Apr 4, 2020)

Nice to see a few old M/C photos. But, if you want to follow a much more active thread, here you go.........






						Vintage Pics of the Day
					

Welcome to Vintage Pics of the Day.    http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss112/prostock101/Smilies/Album%202/87139864b8ae4cdde178bfde36a8380f_zps242f498b.jpg    http://i567.photobucket.com/albums/ss112/prostock101/Smilies/Album%202/67241_web_new100909harley3_zps496b0de2.jpg...



					www.caimag.com


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 4, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Apr 7, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 7, 2020)

*Oakland Motorcycle Club 1930



*


----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 8, 2020)

Indian motorcycles


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)

1903 Buchet


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)

Lawmen on their iron steeds


----------



## Sven (Apr 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 10, 2020)

Bikes from the movie "The Wild One"



An Indian Scout


Marlon Brando  on a 1950 Triumph Thunderbird 6T



Lee Marvin "Chino" riding a '49 or 50 Harley Panhead Hydroglide.


----------



## Sven (Apr 10, 2020)

Other Wild Ones


----------



## Sven (Apr 11, 2020)




----------



## Thurman (Apr 11, 2020)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1171641View attachment 1171642





That's cool. I raced their Quiksilver National Enduro in 1983. What a killer club. I think it was 105.8 miles. Took me all day. It was near Coalinga.


----------



## Sven (Apr 12, 2020)

Thurman said:


> View attachment 1172399
> 
> That's cool. I raced their Quiksilver National Enduro in 1983. What a killer club. I think it was 105.8 miles. Took me all day. It was near Coalinga.



Wow...very cool. The old MCs were pretty much about racing, hill climbs and riding. I like your collection of pins


----------



## Thurman (Apr 12, 2020)

Sven said:


> Wow...very cool. The old MCs were pretty much about racing, hill climbs and riding. I like your collection of pins



Yep, I'd almost kill myself for a finisher pin. Here's some more. Three in the top row are from B to V.


----------



## Sven (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 14, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 15, 2020)

*All photographs are property of Occhif Lungo and the Boozefighters Motorcycle Club*

After being thrown out of the 13 Rebels MC for being too much of a hellion. "Wino" Willy Forkner formed the Boozefighters MC in 1946



Some bikes of the BFMC /SoCal members
THE ORIGINAL WILD ONES

Unknown member on his 30s HD VL



C B Clausen - 1936 Harley Davidson OHV Bobber


Jimmie Kimble - 1936 HD OHV bobjob




Curly Canton and original Boozette member, Goldie - 1947 HD OHV knucklehead, chopped custom  fenders,  custom exhaust, Flanders bars with risers.



Various pictures





The Boozefighters were a "jersey ( as in baseball jersey) club" until , from what I've been told, Forkner  passed. . Then  turned into into a "patch" club .


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 15, 2020)

*Led Zeppelin.... 


*


----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2020)

_*Some photographs contained below are property of Ralph "Sonny" Barger and or the Oakland chapter of Hells Angels Motorcycle  Club . As well the name "Hells Angels " and the "Death head"  symbol are registered trademarks of  Hells Angels Motorcycle Corporation and are under U.S. patent  -1972.*_

*Sonny Barger - founding member of the Oakland Chapter of the Hells Angels  in 1957. 


Here, he sits on his custom  chopped 1947 "Stroker" Knucklehead - 1958
.


Another shot of it




This is what it would have looked like coming off the assembly line.*


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 16, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (Apr 16, 2020)

*1912 Splinter Track...*


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2020)

1912 Henderson


----------



## Sven (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (Apr 18, 2020)

*Always wanted to find one of these as I am in MA... I don't remember if I ever even saw one other than in ads or photos*


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2020)

trustrust said:


> *Always wanted to find one of these as I am in MA... I don't remember if I ever even saw one other than in ads or photos*
> 
> View attachment 1176395











						Packard museum opens annual motorcycle exhibit | ClassicCars.com Journal
					

In other museum news, Gilmore launches winter lectures, LeMay gives voice to DeLorean, C2 Corvettes at the AACA



					journal.classiccars.com
				



You might have already seen this. Its two years olds as well. They might do it again


----------



## Sven (Apr 18, 2020)

l
1912 Bradbury


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 19, 2020)

Rockfish...


----------



## Sven (Apr 20, 2020)

*Steam powered.*


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 21, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (Apr 22, 2020)

*Double Trouble, Twin Engine Indian Sport Scout.. 
When in Doubt buy a Scout...




*


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2020)

Sven said:


> _*Some photographs contained below are property of Ralph "Sonny" Barger and or the Oakland chapter of Hells Angels Motorcycle  Club . As well the name "Hells Angels " and the "Death head"  symbol are registered trademarks of  Hells Angels Motorcycle Corporation and are under U.S. patent  -1972.*_
> 
> *Sonny Barger - founding member of the Oakland Chapter of the Hells Angels  in 1957. View attachment 1175411
> Here, he sits on his custom  chopped 1947 "Stroker" Knucklehead - 1958
> ...



He and lots of other guys in his club rode Sportsters,they were king before the 750 Honda. Funny how they're called "chick bikes" by  newbies today.


----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 22, 2020)

trustrust said:


> Rockfish...
> 
> View attachment 1177113



LOL,Funny when Gandy (Isaac hayes) called him Rockfish


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 22, 2020)

PCHiggin said:


> He and lots of other guys in his club rode Sportsters,they were king before the 750 Honda. Funny how they're called "chick bikes" by  newbies today.



 Yes sir , the Sporsters were king, light and lean..Todays Sportys with the new tank look more like the old shovelhead superglides. Both  have 1200 engines.
When I went to HD mechanic school, my instructor told me that the Honda CB750 was actually a  Harley Davidson design. Engineers could not figure out how to fire the two middle cylinder correctly, so HD sold the patient to the Japanese. And look what happened in 1969.


----------



## Sven (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## PCHiggin (Apr 23, 2020)

Sven said:


> Yes sir , the Sporsters were king, light and lean..Todays Sportys with the new tank look more like the old shovelhead superglides. Both  have 1200 engines.
> When I went to HD mechanic school, my instructor told me that the Honda CB750 was actually a  Harley Davidson design. Engineers could not figure out how to fire the two middle cylinder correctly, so HD sold the patient to the Japanese. And look what happened in 1969.
> View attachment 1179616View attachment 1179618View attachment 1179619View attachment 1179620



Yeah,That bike alone killed the Brit bikes. That's interesting  news to me. They probably could've figured it out if they weren't stuck on the V Twin design. Love that above banana seat! I agree about the new ones. I had 2, an '04 and '06, both 1200 Roadsters. I liked them but they were noticeably top heavy as compared to my iron heads,I had 4, the last was a '75 XLH,had it around the same time. I no longer ride but sometimes miss my ironheads,loved their sound and overall character. I need to get another before I'm too old


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 23, 2020)

*" Not a bulky, freakish conglomeration of clumsily assembled and ill working experiments "*


----------



## Sven (Apr 23, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 23, 2020)

1920


----------



## Sven (Apr 26, 2020)

Evil Knievel's Laverda 750SF



Triumph T120



Caesar"s Palace jump  1967



Harley Davidson XR750


----------



## cyclingday (Apr 29, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2020)




----------



## Sven (Apr 30, 2020)

Flying Merkels


----------



## TrustRust (Apr 30, 2020)

*Indian...









*


----------



## Sven (May 5, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (May 5, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (May 8, 2020)

*Always had a thing for Bat Girl... 




*


----------



## Sven (May 9, 2020)




----------



## Sven (May 9, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (May 9, 2020)

*May 9th and snow squalls around here in the Boston area...*
*Just heard from someone 2.5 hours north in NH and there is 8" on the ground...*
*He may have to break out his plow..




*


----------



## OldSkipTooth (May 13, 2020)

Lately I’ve been interested in the board track pace machines like this one, look at those bars!


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)

1935


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Lately I’ve been interested in the board track pace machines like this one, look at those bars!
> 
> View attachment 1193792



That is a  crazy looking machine. Looks more like a two wheel locomotive.


----------



## Sven (May 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 21, 2020)




----------



## Miyata FL. (Sep 11, 2020)




----------



## TrustRust (Sep 13, 2020)




----------



## ian (Oct 29, 2020)

This is my maternal Grandmother in Aztec, AZ about 1920. Not sure if it's a bike or a motorcycle. Still cool though!


----------



## Nashman (Oct 29, 2020)

ian said:


> This is my maternal Grandmother in Aztec, AZ about 1920. Not sure if it's a bike or a motorcycle. Still cool though!
> 
> View attachment 1293104



Great picture. Your Grandma was an attractive young woman. Can I say that without being a dirty old man?  Well, I'm old for sure, but not really dirty.


----------



## ian (Oct 29, 2020)

Nashman said:


> Great picture. Your Grandma was an attractive young woman. Can I say that without being a dirty old man?  Well, I'm old for sure, but not really dirty.



Thanks. My Grandpa sure thought so


----------



## TrustRust (Oct 31, 2020)

ian said:


> This is my maternal Grandmother in Aztec, AZ about 1920. Not sure if it's a bike or a motorcycle. Still cool though!
> 
> View attachment 1293104



That motorcycle is a Excelsior single cylinder  Circa 1913. Great shot !!


----------



## Sven (Oct 31, 2020)

A trophy model next to a HD Flathead bagger.
_Photo curiosity of the Wing Nuts Motorcycle Club_


----------



## Jeff f. (Nov 16, 2020)

Prototype Indian Twin


----------



## bike (Nov 17, 2020)

bicycle wheels in window...


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## cyclingday (Dec 11, 2020)




----------



## 38Bike (Dec 11, 2020)

.


----------



## bike (Dec 31, 2020)




----------



## bike (Jan 1, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 24, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 29, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Jan 30, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 8, 2021)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 11, 2021)

A few photos shared with me from the family collection of a friend


----------



## Sven (Feb 13, 2021)




----------



## oldmtrcyc (Feb 21, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Feb 27, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 1, 2021)




----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 5, 2021)

This was an image on glass I had. It photographed rather well.

One heck of a wreck I'll bet.


----------



## stingrayjoe (Mar 5, 2021)

Some images of a Henderson catalog I used to own.


----------



## Sven (Mar 6, 2021)

*BIKER BABES 1919*




*CATCHING A RIDE  1920


*


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 13, 2021)

One of the disappointments of my 1913 Excelsior Autocycle when found, was the missing portion of the front fender.


Well, it appears to be period correct. Lol!



I had to do a double take, when I first saw this picture.
If this model wasn’t a belt drive, I’d almost swear it was my bike from back in the day.
Cool old photo, for sure.
Huck Finn on his Excelsior.


----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Mar 18, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Mar 31, 2021)

*Flying Merkel *


----------



## Miyata FL. (Apr 6, 2021)




----------



## Bikermaniac (Apr 30, 2021)

Before hydraulic ramps.


----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 8, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (May 14, 2021)




----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

Several nice machines

View attachment 1420998

View attachment 1420999

View attachment 1421000

View attachment 1421001

View attachment 1421002

View attachment 1421003


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

Bikes


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

Bike pics of interest


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

More


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

More


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

1912 Marsh Metz


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

One


----------



## JO BO (May 30, 2021)

Excelsior


----------



## Sven (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## TrustRust (Jul 30, 2021)

Now that's living large...


----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 3, 2021)

*D.T.P.
D.T.M.*


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 3, 2021)

This is a '44 Indian Chief "Essential Civilian Use" bike I had several years ago.  A buddy in a car club I belonged to had it in his back yard for a long time as you can see from the first picture.  I restored it all except for the tanks.  He had those painted by a local airbrush guy and stored them in his garage.  I thought the painting was great so left them.








































I rode the bike some, had it displayed in the local Indian dealers place (when there was one), guy started bugging me to buy it, offered me stupid money so I sold it.  Wish I hadn't, but.....Put the money towards a basket case '41 Indian military, the one in my sign on photo.  It was a real wreck but finished it civilian style.


----------



## TrustRust (Aug 4, 2021)

Hmmmm….


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)

1916


----------



## Sven (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2021)

Sven said:


> View attachment 1456916



This photo was taken in front of Plaza Flats, which is right where we now host our Old Town Orange, vintage bicycle rides.
It’s a Cuban restaurant and cigar shop now.
The owner of the restaurant says, that they still have this original photograph.
It’s not hanging up in the restaurant, so I suggested they should.
I’d like to get the early Motobike guys together for a modern day shot in front of the location, just for a fun blast from the past.
They set up tables and chairs out front for alfresco dining, so it would have to be set up first thing in the morning.
The facade of the building still looks pretty much the same, with just a few changes to the front of the restaurant.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 13, 2021)

Unknown Club



Baker M.C. - Oregon 



Berwyn MC



Black Widows MC


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2021)

1925 Norton


----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## catfish (Aug 18, 2021)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Aug 26, 2021)

This fantastic photograph in route to me.  Huge thanks for @bikebozo for first posting it elsewhere and @Jesse McCauley for making me aware of it.  Can anyone identify the location?  Damaged board track?


----------



## Blue Streak (Aug 31, 2021)

New Mexico Brant said:


> This fantastic photograph in route to me.  Huge thanks for @bikebozo for first posting it elsewhere and @Jesse McCauley for making me aware of it.  Can anyone identify the location?  Damaged board track?
> 
> View attachment 1468298



Here is a link to list of board tracks:








						Florida's Motorcycle Resource
					

FMR aims to inform, entertain, and educate about positive riding.




					floridamotorcyclerider.com
				




The Indian to left in photo definitely looks damaged (handlebars not straight, tank dented, rear wheel bent) but not sure if track was damaged by mother nature or just being dismantled. The lumber was often sold when the tracks closed.

July 15, 1915 issue of _Motorcycle Illustrated:_




July 22, 1917 issue of _The Salt Lake Herald:_




November 9, 1917 issue of _Lincoln Journal Star_ - Try finding a 28' long 2x4 today:




November 15, 1917 issue of The Nebraska Farm Journal:




December 22, 1917 issue of The Omaha Daily Bee:


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2021)

Definitely a utility Harley in the 1920s. 
Camper / boat trailer



Boat hauler



Deer hauler


----------



## Sven (Sep 11, 2021)

1942. 
Washington DC.
MPD motorman.


----------



## bikebozo (Sep 27, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Oct 31, 2021)




----------



## Barfbucket (Nov 2, 2021)

Above 1957, vintage, not antique.

From an antique motorcycle rally that started in September near my home. I have a video of the class II start, they sound so good. I can’t see how to attach video. Class I has no clutch or gears. They call it gas and go. There was an early track bike in this class with bicycle lights and a kill button, no brakes that I could see. Sixty bikes in total.


----------



## mrg (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 8, 2021)

U.S. Park Police / Washington DC













MPDDC


----------



## mrg (Dec 20, 2021)




----------



## Sven (Dec 21, 2021)




----------



## PCHiggin (Dec 21, 2021)

frankster41 said:


> A little history here on this bike. Three of these experimental Excelsiors (1921-22) were made. They were very fast and dangerous. In testing a guy crashed at over 100mph and died. Ignaz Schwinn (owner of Excelsior at the time) felt so bad about the death that they smashed all three of these bikes. This picture is about the only known information on this model. In the picture that is probably Ignaz Schwinn with the three racers.



Doesnt look like Ignaz, I think he was a short guy? Might be his son Frank?


----------



## mrg (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## mrg (Dec 27, 2021)




----------



## redline1968 (Dec 30, 2021)

I'd kill for the indian sign😮


----------



## mrg (Jan 3, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 4, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 5, 2022)

Motorcycle chariot racing


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 7, 2022)

A scarce period snap-shot of a ca. 1904 American Columbia "motor cycle" 
Catalog cut showing the 1905 model for fun.


----------



## redline1968 (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 12, 2022)

Oops


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 18, 2022)




----------



## JO BO (Jan 19, 2022)

.


----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 19, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Jan 20, 2022)

*"Women in the Wind"






*


----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 23, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Jan 25, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jan 28, 2022)

Not quite a motorcycle!


----------



## Sven (Jan 29, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## Sven (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 9, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Feb 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 17, 2022)




----------



## oldy57 (Feb 20, 2022)

My father in WW11


----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Feb 24, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 28, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1575084





mrg said:


> View attachment 1575084



Just learned HRD was the forrunner to the Vincent. Makes sense, engine looks identical. Knuclehead bobber so cool!!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 3, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 6, 2022)

The Great Escape!


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## oldy57 (Mar 13, 2022)

I was at a friends place, took a few pics of his old photos. This is all in Winnipeg, Mb, Canada in the early teens. The speeding ticket is very cool. It says automobile #37 which is an Indian motorcycle licensed in that year.


----------



## Sven (Mar 14, 2022)

*Billy Gray  was a Class A motorcycle racer from 1970 to 1995.
He was also known as "Bud Anderson" in the 50s TV series
"Father Knows Best"








*


----------



## redline1968 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 14, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Mar 15, 2022)

Sven said:


> *Billy Gray  was a Class A motorcycle racer from 1970 to 1995.
> He was also known as "Bud Anderson" in the 50s TV series
> "Father Knows Best"
> View attachment 1588514View attachment 1588515View attachment 1588516View attachment 1588517*



Yep!
Costa Mesa, Speedway on Saturday nights.


----------



## mrg (Mar 15, 2022)

OMG! socal summer nights, surf all day Girls, beer & mud at nite and the smell of alcohol!, opening nite of the OC fair, man if we only had cell phone/cameras back then!


----------



## mrg (Mar 17, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)

1947


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## cds2323 (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)

__
		https://perezhilton.tumblr.com%2Fpost%2F95305650850


----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2022)

::::


----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (Apr 29, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

1908 race postcard:


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Apr 30, 2022)

Let’s make some apple cider!  A big thanks to Glenn Rhein @Glenn Rhein for this gift.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (May 7, 2022)

*


*


----------



## Goldenindian (May 7, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 8, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 8, 2022)

Jerry Lee


----------



## mrg (May 10, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 10, 2022)

Probably been posted here before but had to take a chance!


----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 11, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 12, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 22, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 25, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 25, 2022)




----------



## mrg (May 25, 2022)




----------



## TrustRust (May 29, 2022)

J.A.P at Brooklands circa 1909..
2700cc 🚀🚀🚀🚀


----------



## onecatahula (May 29, 2022)




----------



## redline1968 (May 29, 2022)




----------



## catfish (May 30, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1633859



Very cool


----------



## Barnegatbicycles (Jun 9, 2022)

Super early motorcycle


----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 15, 2022)




----------



## TrustRust (Jun 16, 2022)

That’s one way of doing it !! 👀


----------



## mrg (Jun 23, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 27, 2022)




----------



## Rust rider (Jun 30, 2022)

WWII BMWs


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2022)

Don't know if these have been posted before but worth a look!


----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## mrg (Jun 30, 2022)

Clark


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 11, 2022)

Queen Elizabeth before she was Queen..
Guess learning to ride was part of her ATS training in like 1945…


----------



## Gimletbikes (Sep 11, 2022)

mrg said:


> View attachment 1646905



This might be the best photo ever. The kid w the dirty-ass hands is my spirit animal


----------



## TrustRust (Sep 19, 2022)

It’s good to be the King 👑 
Get to sit on anyones Indian you want lol


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Oct 30, 2022)

A little known fact, Miami built, The Flying Merkel were preferred by the Peaky Blinders.  Tommy Shelby approved!


----------



## Welbike (Nov 19, 2022)

I'm sorry, but the alleged picture of the late HM the Queen of England (Princess then), is definitely not her!! this picture came from a motorcycle magazine in 1941, and she was way too young to be on a bike, here a picture of her (only ever) driving licence in 1945. group 3 was motorcycles.

Case closed, sorry, but been debunked years ago.

Lex


----------



## Welbike (Nov 19, 2022)

Here the article, bike btw. is a Royal Enfield model D.

Lex


----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## cyclingday (Nov 20, 2022)




----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2022)

An awesome Light:


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 9, 2022)

Built 5 blocks down the street from my current home.....


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Dec 9, 2022)

danfitz1 said:


> Built 5 blocks down the street from my current home.....
> 
> View attachment 1747885View attachment 1747889



Do any still exist?


----------



## danfitz1 (Dec 9, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Do any still exist?



Only known example is a 1909 twin cylinder. No single cylinder models are known to exist. Unfortunately, the lone known survivor has been restored.


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 9, 2022)

I don’t know, if these photos are related to the Wells Bennet order form, but these items were acquired together.











Maybe, that’s Wells Bennet Motorcycles in Portland, Oregon?
Don’t know, but it’s a cool photograph anyway.


----------



## OSCAR...N... (Dec 14, 2022)

MAY THESE ONES COUNTS.!
THEY ARE IN MY BEAUTIFUL  🇵🇷  🇵🇷  🇵🇷
Owner 90 YEARS OLD...RETIRE FROM,
POLICE DEPARTMENT...& MOTORCYCLE..
MECHANIC...ALMOST ALL HIS LIFE...&
STILL DOING VERY, VERY WELL...WITH,
MOTORCYCLE STUFF TODAYS DAYS.

MR...JUAN BATALLA.! GOD BLESS.!!!
LOOOVEEE IT...✌️🤝🤝💯💓💯🙏


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2022)

What year is this Indian?


----------



## biker (Dec 16, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Dec 17, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Dec 20, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Dec 20, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Dec 23, 2022)

.


----------



## biker (Dec 23, 2022)

.


----------



## SKPC (Saturday at 5:26 PM)




----------

